# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  حكمة اليوم 19/ 5/ 2015 م

## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*أتهزأ بالدعــاء وتزدريــه *** وما تدري بما صنع القضــاء
سهــام الليل لا تخطــي *** لها أمد ، وللأمــد ، انقضـاء
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*احسنت.  سلامي لاستاذنا و الابيض ضميرك و كل رواد الحكمة.
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحب حباب رواد الحكمه ودالجنيد وساتى والاحباب الاونلايناب وصباحكم ورد أحمر
*

----------


## الدلميت

*بوركت الاخ علي الجنيد
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سلمت حبيبنا ابو علوة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*تسلم استاذنا
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*تسلموا جميعاً
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*الدعاء سلاح المؤمن  جزاك الله خيرا
                        	*

----------

